

The Man Who Became Big Bird - evilsimon
http://blog.longreads.com/2015/05/06/the-man-who-became-big-bird/

======
acheron
Mr Spinney did a Reddit AMA yesterday too:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/356sal/hi_reddit_im_c...](https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/356sal/hi_reddit_im_caroll_spinney_the_puppeteer_who_has/)

The top question/reply in that thread (I doubt it will be replaced, but it's
the reply that starts "This is a very sad story, but it's real.") has made me
randomly tear up every so often for the past day.

------
leoc
Apparently
[http://muppet.wikia.com/wiki/Big_Bird#Trivia](http://muppet.wikia.com/wiki/Big_Bird#Trivia)
the Big Bird costume was originally going to be even harder to operate: Jim
Henson's original plan was to have the actor facing the opposite direction to
Big Bird, so that the legs would look more realistically birdlike.

------
pcunite
As a child I loved to see Big Bird and Snuffleupagus engaging each other over
some very basic point.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
[https://twitter.com/MrSnuffleupagus](https://twitter.com/MrSnuffleupagus),
and check out who follows him, and vice versa.

